# Halt,Reboot and Shutdown для юзера...

## Plastikman14

Захотелось мне из-под юзера выключать и перегружать комп. Нашёл я соответствующую статейку и сделал всё как в ней было написано.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Let_a_common_user_shutdown/reboot

на что после команды reboot выдаёт ругань:

plastikman@tux ~ $ reboot

>>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 56 <<<

>>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 57 <<<

на /usr/bin/reboot реакция та же

Понятно, что это ошибка синтаксиса, тогда посоветуйте что и как я там должен прописать?

----------

## serg_sk

 *Plastikman14 wrote:*   

> Захотелось мне из-под юзера выключать и перегружать комп. Нашёл я соответствующую статейку и сделал всё как в ней было написано.
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Let_a_common_user_shutdown/reboot
> 
> на что после команды reboot выдаёт ругань:
> ...

 

А не проще ли заюзать sudo?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Plastikman14

Можно тогда ссылку на документацию?

----------

## serg_sk

 *Plastikman14 wrote:*   

> Можно тогда ссылку на документацию?

 

man sudo; man sudo sudoers.

Почитать сам файл /etc/sudoers

http:/opennet.ru/

http:/google.ru/linux

Не пойми меня неправильно, но документации просто море.

----------

## ManJak

 *serg_sk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> А не проще ли заюзать sudo? 

 

ИМХО sudo не секурно, я бы его на продакшен не поставил, да и на десктопе лишний!

----------

## d_n_k

используй что-нибудь из гуи. (gdm, kdm,...)

сам использую xfce, почти все стартует через xfce-session

при выходе из  X'ов предлагается:

- просто выйти в xdm

- перезагрузться

- выключить питание.

а если ты живешь в консоли, то и выключай через sudo

----------

## serg_sk

 *ManJak wrote:*   

>  *serg_sk wrote:*   
> 
> А не проще ли заюзать sudo?  
> 
> ИМХО sudo не секурно, я бы его на продакшен не поставил, да и на десктопе лишний!

 

А вот тут я могу поспорить, но это уже совсем другая история, которую тут я затрагивать не хочу, дабы не разбодить флейм.

----------

## Plastikman14

tux plastikman # emerge kdm

Calculating dependencies                  ...done!

!!! Error: the =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

такая вот ботва с kdm... стоит kdebase-3.4.....

----------

## d_n_k

еще можно поднять acpi и нажимать кнопочки на корпусе:

 - выкличить power

 - перезагрузить reset  :Laughing: 

----------

## serg_sk

 *Plastikman14 wrote:*   

> tux plastikman # emerge kdm
> 
> Calculating dependencies                  ...done!
> 
> !!! Error: the =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* package conflicts with another package.
> ...

 

Сделай как сказали и покажи вывод.

----------

## Plastikman14

tux plastikman # emerge -p kdm

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies                  ...done!

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/khotkeys-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdesu-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-data-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kcminit-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/khelpcenter-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kcontrol-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdm-3.4.1)

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khotkeys-3.4.1  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdesu-3.4.1  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-data-3.4.1  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcminit-3.4.1  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khelpcenter-3.4.1-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcontrol-3.4.1-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdm-3.4.

----------

## ManJak

 *Plastikman14 wrote:*   

> tux plastikman # emerge -p kdm
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies                  ...done!
> ...

 

Вот и ключевое слово!

$ man emerge

/blocks

...

       [blocks B ] app-text/dos2unix (from pkg app-text/hd2u-0.8.0)

              Dos2unix is Blocking hd2u  from  being  emerged.   Blockers  are

              defined  when  two  packages  will clobber each others files, or

              otherwise cause some form of breakage in your system.   However,

              blockers  usually  do  not  need  to  be  simultaneously emerged

              because they usually provide the same functionality.

...

----------

## _Sir_

 *Plastikman14 wrote:*   

> Захотелось мне из-под юзера выключать и перегружать комп. Нашёл я соответствующую статейку и сделал всё как в ней было написано.
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Let_a_common_user_shutdown/reboot
> 
> на что после команды reboot выдаёт ругань:
> ...

 

статью на ВиКи писали дебилы, которым, как похоже и тебе, лень прочитать 

```
man 5 sudoers
```

В этом разделе руководства есть готовое решение. (Надеюсь, у тебя нет установленных русских man-pages?)

Если по каким-то предрассудкам тебе не хочется использовать sudo, создай пользователя stop, дай ему пароль, группу wheel, а в качестве шелла пропиши скрипт, содержащий /sbin/shutdown -h 1

Раньше таким способом mVAX'ы останавливали  :Smile: 

Сам я до сих пор гружусь только в консоли и потом запускаю иксы руками.

Машинку останавливаю 

```
sudo /sbin/init 0
```

и не вижу в этом ничего предрассудительного  :Smile: 

----------

## _Sir_

 *serg_sk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> А не проще ли заюзать sudo? 

 там sudo и используется, но КАК!  :Smile: 

На какие только люди не идут ухищрения, чтобы не читать man-pages!

----------

## Plastikman14

 *d_n_k wrote:*   

> используй что-нибудь из гуи. (gdm, kdm,...)
> 
> сам использую xfce, почти все стартует через xfce-session
> 
> при выходе из  X'ов предлагается:
> ...

 

Так есть у меня kdm, но при выходе в неё есть только две кнопки "завершить текущий сеанс" и "отмена". Может кто знает в чйм причина? Так было изначально......

----------

## _Sir_

 *Plastikman14 wrote:*   

> Так есть у меня kdm, но при выходе в неё есть только две кнопки "завершить текущий сеанс" и "отмена". Может кто знает в чйм причина? Так было изначально......

 Хосподя... В KDE Центр управления->Менеджер входа в систему;

И будет тебе щастя... :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Plastikman14

[/quote]Хосподя... В KDE Центр управления->Менеджер входа в систему;

И будет тебе щастя... :Rolling Eyes: [/quote]

Так не работает эта фича..... :Wink: 

----------

## IFL

 *Plastikman14 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Так не работает эта фича.....

 

случаем, не startx?  :Smile: 

----------

## Plastikman14

 *IFL wrote:*   

>  *Plastikman14 wrote:*   
> 
> Так не работает эта фича..... 
> 
> случаем, не startx? 

 

кде я запускаю именно через startx, хотя не знаю что ты имеешь в виду....

----------

## IFL

 *Plastikman14 wrote:*   

>  *IFL wrote:*    *Plastikman14 wrote:*   
> 
> Так не работает эта фича..... 
> 
> случаем, не startx?  
> ...

 

/etc/rc.conf

```
...

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

...
```

```
# rc-update add xdm default
```

и будет тебе счастье

----------

## Plastikman14

IFL ты понял что нужно! Всё получилось.Всем спасибо, IFL в отдельности....

----------

